# Could XM be in trouble?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is very interesting:

Problems with the solar arrays that generate power for the company's Boeing 702 satellites have been acknowledged since last September, when Boeing said the solar arrays could degrade sooner than expected. XM Satellite Radio has since said the problem could affect its two satellites as early as 2005. Analysts are now debating whether that will throw a wrench in the quality of the company's broadcasting service or in its otherwise strong business.

http://news.com.com/2100-1033-937007.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw this also... Makes me somewhat apprehensive to get an XM receiver in my car/home until they work out the issues with the satellites. I would seem like SM Satellite should speak out and let everyone know everything is OK...


----------

